# What to do on wedding anniversary day?



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

How do you handle this if you're in a "roomate" situation and on the edge of filing for divorce? 21 years next month. I have no problem with just treating it like any other day but my kids see it on the calendar and I know my 10 y/o will be watching to see what we do.

Do we play nice and do some small token for each other, just for the kids? Or not sugar coat things and just explain to her we're not celebrating it this year?

The kids are very aware of the situation. 10 y/o is worried about us divorcing. 13 y/o actually wants us too.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Greeting card - perhaps with some humor in it.


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

It's my 23rd anniversary this weekend, and I'm also wondering what to do. (We're currently in an in-house separation.) My in-laws, who have no clue that we are so close to a divorce, offered to take the kids for an end of summer get together. So it's going to be the two of us.

I asked my H if he wanted to mark the day and celebrate the good things in our marriage (such as the kids) and he said "sure." I'm hoping to talk him into doing something physical -- like going for a long bike ride or canoeing so that we'll have something to keep us busy.

In your case, if you've got the kids at home, why not try to celebrate them. Get a small cake, tell the kids that the best thing about your marriage has been the two of them, and invite them to mark the day. I wouldn't bother with a card or gift for the wife, but if you do get one make it a "thanks for being a good mom card."


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

My wedding anniversary would have been tomorrow.. I served her papers today so I know she won't want to talk to me..

I'm just treating it like another day..


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Anniversaries are overrated commercialized causes for fake celebrations. Teach your kids to treat every good day as a day to celebrate, not anniversaries.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I always enjoyed my anniversary... a night out with good food, good conversation.

I didn't think it was overrated.. we never got gifts.. just enjoyed each others company


----------

